# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  لینوکس (مزایا و معایب آن)

## mehdi33

مقدمه :
لینوکس برای اولین بار توسط یک دانشجوی کامپیوتر ابداع شد این سیستم عامل که هسته اصلی خود را از unix گرفته بود در ابتدا تنها هسته ای مبتنی بر تکست داشت و از قابلیتهای گرافیکی بی بهره بود اما قابلیتهای بسیار خوبی داشت که به زودی نظر بزرگان را به خود جلب کرد مایکروسافت تصمیم به خرید این سیستم عامل کرد تا مثل همیشه با تغییرات کوچک آن را به نام خود به بازار دهد کاری که تا کنون سیاست اصلی مایکرو سافت بوده و هست اما این دانشجوی جوان حاضر به ارائه سیستم عامل شاهکار خود به مایکرو سافت نشد و با ارائه آزاد آن به بازار انقلابی در امور دنیای کامپیوتر به وجود آورد به زودی این سیستم عامل توجهات بسیاری را به خود جلب کرد شرکتهای مختلفی اقدام به کار بر روی این نرم افزار کردند و پوسته های گرافیکی را مبتنی بر هسته اصلی به وجود آوردند و اقدام به توزیع این نرم افزار کردند به علت open source  بودن این سیستم عامل هر کس میتواند با آن سیستم عامل خود را بسازد و آن را به بازار ارائه دهد و البته شرکتهایی که در این راه فعالیت میکنند به قوانین دنیای open source  وفا دارند و از آنجاست که لینوکس سیستم عامل مجانی باقی مانده است هم اکنون دو شرکت اصلی در دنیای لینوکس حرف اول را میزنند که شرکتهای  red hat و mandrake  میباشند 
لینوکس یک سیستم عامل (OS) Open Source یعنی کدباز می باشد و این به این منبعیست که همه می توانند کدهای لینوکس را ببینند و تغییراتی در آن به وجود بیاورند یا روی آن کار کنند.

ویژگیهای لینوکس عبارتند از:
1- ثبات سیستم: Linux OS بسیار باثبات است و خیلی دیر به دیر خراب می شود  و هنگ می شود. همین آن را به یک سیستم عامل محبوب تبدیل کرده است.
2- رابط گرافیکی: رابط گرافیکی جدید در این سالهای اخیر خیلی زیبا شده است. و اصطلاحا Friendly شده و همچنین کار با آن ساده شده است. معمولا از رابط گرافیکی KDE استفاده می شود.
3-امنیت: بیشتر ویروسها برای ویندوز ساخته می شوند. و برای همین در لینوکس احتیاجی به آنتی ویروس نداریم و امنیت بالایی دارد. لینوکس از همان ابتدا (بهتر است بگوییم جد لینوکس یعنی Unix ) کارش را با پایه ی امنیت شروع کرد.
4-نرم افزارها: نرم افزارهای ویندوز تحت لینوکس اجرا نشده و با برنامه خهای کمکی تنها می توان بعضی از آنان را مورد استفاده قرار داد. برای همین برنامه های بسیاری برای لینوکس ساخته شده است که در مقابله با رقیبان خود هم بسیار خوب عمل می کنند.
5-توزیع های مختلف لینوکس: بر خلاف ویندوز لینوکس در توزیع های مختلفی ارایه شده است. چون لینوکس کد باز است kernel یا هسته ی اصلی را در اختیار  همه قرار می دهد. عده ای از برنامه نویسان و دانشجویان روی آن کار  می کنند و توزیعی از لینوکس را به وجود میباورند.
Suse آلمانی، Redhat آمریکایی ،  Mandrake ، Knoppix ، Xandros ، Fedora (new RedHat) ، Gnome ، Debian و... از جمله توزیع های لینوکس هستند که  شما بسته به نوع کارتان یکی از آنها را انتخاب می کند. لازم به ذکر است که RedHat تا نسخه ی 9 ادامه یافت و بعد از آن با اسم Fedora که پولیست ادامه یافت.
برای کسانی که می خواهند تازه شروع به کار کنند ، Suse بهترین انتخاب است. انتخاب suse به این علت که نصب فوق العاده ساده ای دارد و کار با آن ساده است. 

آخرین نسخه ی Suse ، 9.1 و Mandrake ، 10 و Fedora ، 2  بوده است. برای آگاهی از سایر موارد می توانید به سایتهای آنان مراجعه کنید.
معایب لینوکس: 
لینوکس برنامه ها و بازیهای تحت ویندوز را (اکثر آنها) را اجرا نمی کند. البته در این مورد شبیه ساز هایی ارایه شده است. (همچون Winner) ، کمبود نرم افزارهای جانبی ، تایپ فرامین ، پیچیدگی آن ، نشناختن موس در نسخه های قدیمی و همچنین گرافیک آنها ، نصب مودمهای نرم افزاری ( winmodem ) ، که معمولا روی  Laptab به کار می روند، خیلی مشکل است.
دلایل برتری لینوکس:
اولین دلیل برتری لینوکس در رایگان بودن آن است و این در مقایسه با قیمت سرسام آور سیتم عامل ویندوز دلیل بسیار قانع کننده ای است .دلیل دوم در کد باز بودن ابن سیتم عا مل است یعنی شما هر جای این سیتم عا مل را که میخواهید بنا به سلیقه خود تغییر دهید . دلیل سوم اینکه محاافظت اطلاعات شما از ویروس ها ست زیرا برای این سیتم عامل ویروس زیادی نوشته نشده است.دلیل چهارم به امنیت در شبکه اشاره دارد این سیتم عامل در محیط های شبکه امنیت بسیار بالای دارد خود مایکروسافت برای محافظت سیستم هایش در مقابل حملات هکری بروی سرورهایش لینوکس نصب کرده است از جمله دلایل دیگر وجود نرم افزارهای  مختلف گرافیکی و دفتری و بازی های مختلف و رایت سی دی وغیره اشاره کرد.
آشنایی با  نرم افزار های  لینوکس:
 openOffice: یکی از قدرتمندترین مجموعه های اداری ارائه شده در جهان می باشد.
 : GIMPنرم افزاری شبیه نرم افزار فتوشاپ و حتی در برخی موارد قویتر از آن می باشد.
 : GQViewنرم افزاری برای نمایش تصاویر است .
 : XMMSنرم افزارهای برای پخش فایل های صوتی و ام پی تری می باشد و بسیار شبیه نر م افزار وینمپ می باشد.
 : Xineنرم افزاری برای پخش فایل های تصویری می باشد.
 : CD Creator نرم افزاری برای رایت سی دی می باشد.
 : Gripنرم افزاری برای تبدیل فایل های صوتی به ام پی تری می باشد.
 : KiconEditنرم افزاری برای ویرایش آیکون ها می باشد.
 : Ksnapshotنرم افزاری برای عکس بر داری از قسمتهای مختلف محیط لینوکس می باشد.
 : KGhostViewنرم افزاری برای نمایش فایل های پی دی اف می باشد.
لینوکس بر روی هر نوع کامپیوتر شخصی با حداقل سرعت  386 مگاهرتز و  4 مگابایت حافظه RAM قابل نصب است .لینوکس دارای نسخه های فراوانی بوده که معروفترین آنها Red Hat و Mandrake و  SuSe   است .


 نصب لینوکس نسبتا یک روند آسان دارد و مراحل آن بطور خلاصه ذکر میگردد:
1- سازگاری سخت افزار 
سازگاری سخت افزاری مخصوصا برای سیستمهای قدیمی یا سیستمهایی که توسط خود شما بسته شدهاند، اهمیت دارد .البته لینوکس با بیشتر سختافزارهایی که ظرف دو سال اخیر ساخته شده است، سازگاری دارد.
2- وجود فضای کافی روی هارد دیسک 
این فضای دیسک باید جدا از فضای دیسک مورد استفاده سایر سیستم عاملهای موجود روی سیستم شما از جمله ویندوز باشد .

----------


## oxygenws

منبع؟؟

----------


## ماکوآنلاین

مدیر عزیز سلام

لینوکس به نظر کل جامعه لینوکس که میلیونها نفر هستن عیبی نداره اگه داره می تونین کرنلش رو اصلاح کنین و اگه نرم افزارهاش ایراد داره سورسش رو پانلود و اصلاح کنین

ممنون

----------


## houtanal

" لینوکس به نظر کل جامعه لینوکس که میلیونها نفر هستن عیبی نداره "
خودتو چند نفر شمردی؟

من آدم حرفه ای ندیدم که بگه سیستمی که من باهاش کار می کنم عمرا ایرادی نداره

فی الکل نفهمیدم جوابت چه ربطی به سئوال امید داشت

----------


## ماکوآنلاین

البته ایرادهایی که شما می فرمایین مربوط خود کاربرا هستش نه سیستم عامل
من خودمو نفر آخر حساب می کنم
منظورم این هستش که عنوان تاپیک رو نباید این طوری می نوشتین وگرنه منظور بدی نداشتم

----------


## AR nekoo

با سلام!
آیا می توان در یک شبکه domain بر روی سرور Linux نصب کرد . آیا قابلیتی برای مدیریت شبکه با سیتم عاملهای XP در client ها دارد؟

----------

